
LivingSocial Is Talking To Bankers About Going Public At A $15 Billion Valuation - ssclafani
http://www.businessinsider.com/livingsocial-is-talking-to-bankers-about-going-public-at-a-15-billion-valuation-2011-6?op=1
======
benologist
Aren't they like 6 months old? That's a pretty incredible path to public.

